# Polaris ASL300 or ASV RC-30



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I am looking for a machine to clear sidewalks. I asked on another thread but didnt get much response.

Has anyone used, or had experience with the Polaris ASL 300 or the ASV RC-30. Both the same small track skid loader. I am very close to buying one with a 4' blower, and would like some input. I need something that will fit down a 50" walkway.

Polaris website is

http://workmobiles.polarisindustries.com/workmobiles/default.aspx

Thanks


----------

